# getting X to work on laptop with ATI Radeon Xpress 200M



## winbsdman (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi,


I using ATI Mobility Radeon Xpress 200M graphics card with my Compaq presario M2105US laptop and I'm having a problem with resolution. When I run startx the first time after a bootup, I have the proper 1024x768 resolution. Afterwards when I use startx later on, I keep getting a 800x600 resolution. I've tried all options including setting the modes option to "1024x768" in xorg.conf file using various settings for horizsync and vertrefresh, setting up the xserver through xorgconfig command. In xorg.conf, I also set the driver from ati to radeon but there was no real change. Just got flashy lines so i had to readjust the refresh rates.

is there a problem with this video card driver or video card?? I searched the forums and google, but I could not find a satisfactory fix. and there seemed to be agreements that ati graphic controllers are hard to work with in open source. I also tried to find the refresh rates via manufacturers website to see if this could be causing any issues, but there was no mention of it in the manual or in the product specs on the website.

any help received towards a resolution will be greatly appreciated.
Thanks.
C


----------



## winbsdman (Mar 12, 2009)

I am using freebsd 7.0-release as the os.


----------



## alie (Mar 13, 2009)

can u paste ur xorg.conf ?


----------



## winbsdman (Mar 13, 2009)

hhhhjh


----------



## winbsdman (Mar 13, 2009)

I had deleted my xorg.conf. Right now I'm using the default startx with no configuration as it functions the same as with the xorg.conf. I have included the two log files X uses though. One was from the initial startx session when the resolution was correct, and the one from the session after which did not have it correct. I tried to copy the data to this posting but it was too long and it would not go through. Each of them were also too big for attachments.  If necessary, I can recreate an xorg.conf file to send along with it.


----------



## winbsdman (Mar 13, 2009)

I've looked at the /var/log/Xord.0.log fiile and the problem seems to starts right here:

somehow it's not detecting the BIOS or the video ram is filled up. The log from the working session had (II) RADEON(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so
(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.4.0, module version = 1.0.0
    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 2.0
(II) RADEON(0): initializing int10
(==) RADEON(0): Write-combining range (0xa0000,0x20000) was already clear
(==) RADEON(0): Write-combining range (0xc0000,0x40000) was already clear
(EE) RADEON(0): No V_BIOS found
(--) RADEON(0): Chipset: "ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5955 (PCIE)" (ChipID = 0x5955)
(--) RADEON(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xc8000000
(II) RADEON(0): PCI card detected
Requesting insufficient memory window!: start: 0xc0100000 end: 0xc01fffff size 0x8000000
(EE) Cannot find empty range to map base to
(WW) RADEON(0): Video BIOS not detected in PCI space!
(WW) RADEON(0): Attempting to read Video BIOS from legacy ISA space!
(WW) RADEON(0): Unrecognized BIOS signature, BIOS data will not be used
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such file or directory)
drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such file or directory)
drmOpenDevice: Open failed
[drm] failed to load kernel module "radeon"
(EE) RADEON(0): [dri] RADEONDRIGetVersion failed to open the DRM
[dri] Disabling DRI.
(II) RADEON(0): Detected total video RAM=131072K, accessible=131072K (PCI BAR=131072K)
(--) RADEON(0): Mapped VideoRAM: 131072 kByte (64 bit DDR SDRAM)
(II) RADEON(0): Color tiling enabled by default
(II) RADEON(0): Max desktop size set to 2560x1200
(II) RADEON(0): For a larger or smaller max desktop size, add a Virtual line to your xorg.conf
(II) RADEON(0): If you are having trouble with 3D, reduce the desktop size by adjusting the Virtual line to your xorg.conf
(II) Loading sub module "ddc"
(II) LoadModule: "ddc"(II) Module "ddc" already built-in
(II) Loading sub module "i2c"
(II) LoadModule: "i2c"(II) Module "i2c" already built-in
(WW) RADEON(0): Video BIOS not detected, using default clock settings!
(WW) RADEON(0): Failed to probe xtal value ! Using default 27Mhz
(WW) RADEON(0): Unsupported MCLKA source setting 0, can't probe MCLK value !
(II) RADEON(0): Probed PLL values: xtal: 27.000000 Mhz, sclk: 567.000000 Mhz, mclk: 200.000000 Mhz
(II) RADEON(0): Output LVDS using monitor section Builtin Default Monitor
(II) RADEON(0): I2C bus "LCD_DDC" initialized.
(II) RADEON(0): Existing panel PLL dividers will be used.
(WW) RADEON(0): Panel size 1024x767 is derived, this may not be correct.
If not, use PanelSize option to overwrite this setting
(WW) RADEON(0): No valid timing info from BIOS.
(EE) RADEON(0): Panel size is not correctly detected.
Please try to use PanelSize option for correct settings.
(II) RADEON(0): Output VGA-0 has no monitor section
(II) RADEON(0): I2C bus "CRT2_DDC" initialized.
(II) RADEON(0): Output S-video has no monitor section
(II) RADEON(0): Port0:
 Monitor   -- AUTO
 Connector -- Proprietary/LVDS
 DAC Type  -- Unknown
 TMDS Type -- Unknown
 DDC Type  -- LCD_DDC
(II) RADEON(0): Port1:
 Monitor   -- AUTO
 Connector -- VGA
 DAC Type  -- TVDAC/ExtDAC
 TMDS Type -- None
 DDC Type  -- CRT2_DDC
(II) RADEON(0): Port2:
 Monitor   -- AUTO
 Connector -- STV
 DAC Type  -- TVDAC/ExtDAC
 TMDS Type -- None
 DDC Type  -- None
(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "LCD_DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.
(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "LCD_DDC:ddc2" removed.
(II) RADEON(0): DDC Type: 5, Detected Monitor Type: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Detected Monitor Type: 2
finished output detect: 0
(II) RADEON(0): DDC Type: 4, Detected Monitor Type: 0
finished output detect: 1
finished output detect: 2
finished all detect
before xf86InitialConfiguration
(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "LCD_DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.
(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "LCD_DDC:ddc2" removed.
(II) RADEON(0): DDC Type: 5, Detected Monitor Type: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Detected Monitor Type: 2
in RADEONProbeOutputModes
(II) RADEON(0): Total number of valid Screen mode(s) added: 0
(II) RADEON(0): DDC Type: 4, Detected Monitor Type: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Output LVDS connected
(II) RADEON(0): Output VGA-0 disconnected
(II) RADEON(0): Output S-video disconnected
(II) RADEON(0): Output LVDS using initial mode 800x600
after xf86InitialConfiguration
(==) RADEON(0): DPI set to (75, 75)
(II) Loading sub module "fb"
(II) LoadModule: "fb"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so
(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.4.0, module version = 1.0.0
    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3
(==) RADEON(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)
(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"
(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in
(==) RADEON(0): Using XAA acceleration architecture
(II) Loading sub module "xaa"
(II) LoadModule: "xaa"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules//libxaa.so
(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.4.0, module version = 1.2.0
    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 2.0
(==) RADEON(0): Assuming overlay scaler buffer width is 1536
(II) RADEON(0): Cannot access BIOS or it is not valid.
        If your card is TV-in capable you will need to specify options RageTheatreCrystal, RageTheatreTunerPort, 
        RageTheatreSVideoPort and TunerType in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
(!!) RADEON(0): For information on using the multimedia capabilities
    of this adapter, please see http://gatos.sf.net.
(!!) RADEON(0): MergedFB support has been removed and replaced with xrandr 1.2 support
(II) UnloadModule: "vesa"
(II) Unloading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//vesa_drv.so
(II) UnloadModule: "vga"
(II) Unloading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//vga_drv.so
(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp
(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.
(II) resource ranges after preInit:
    [    [27] -1    0    0x000001f0 - 0x000001ff (0x10) IX*E
    [28] -1    0    0x00008400 - 0x0000840f (0x10) IXE
    [29] -1    0    0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX(B)
    [30] 0    0    0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS(OprU)
    [31] 0    0    0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS(OprU)
(==) RADEON(0): Write-combining range (0xc0100000,0x10000) was already clear
(==) RADEON(0): Write-combining range (0xc8000000,0x8000000)
(==) RADEON(0): Write-combining range (0xa0000,0x10000) was already clear
Entering TV Save
Save TV timing tables
saveTimingTables: reading timing tables
TV Save done
(II) RADEON(0): Dynamic Clock Scaling Disabled
(II) RADEON(0): RADEONInitMemoryMap() : 
(II) RADEON(0):   mem_size         : 0x08000000
(II) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0x3fff3800
(II) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0xffffffc0
(II) RADEON(0): Depth moves disabled by default
(II) RADEON(0): Memory manager initialized to (0,0) (832,8191)
(II) RADEON(0): Reserved area from (0,800) to (832,802)
(II) RADEON(0): Largest offscreen area available: 832 x 7389
init memmap
init common
init crtc1
restore memmap
(II) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMemMapRegisters() : 
(II) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0x3fff3800
(II) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0xffffffc0
restore common
restore crtc1
restore pll1
finished PLL1
restore LVDS
enable montype: 2
(WW) RADEON(0): No crtc mode list for crtc 1,continuing with desired mode
disable montype: 2
(==) RADEON(0): Backing store disabled
(WW) RADEON(0): Direct rendering disabled
(II) RADEON(0): Render acceleration unsupported on Radeon 9500/9700 and newer.
(II) RADEON(0): Render acceleration disabled
(II) RADEON(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)
    Screen to screen bit blits
    Solid filled rectangles
    8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles
    Indirect CPU to Screen color expansion
    Solid Lines
    Scanline Image Writes
    Offscreen Pixmaps
    Setting up tile and stipple cache:
        32 128x128 slots
        25 256x256 slots
        13 512x512 slots
(II) RADEON(0): Acceleration enabled
(==) RADEON(0): Silken mouse enabled
(II) RADEON(0): Using hardware cursor (scanline 802)
(II) RADEON(0): Largest offscreen area available: 832 x 7384
(II) RADEON(0): No video input capabilities detected and no information is provided - disabling multimedia i2c
(II) Loading sub module "theatre_detect"
(II) LoadModule: "theatre_detect"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/multimedia//theatre_detect_drv.so

(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libGLcore.so
(II) Module GLcore: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
    compiled for 1.4.0, module version = 1.0.0
    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3
(II) GLX: Initialized MESA-PROXY GL provider for screen 0
(II) RADEON(0): Setting screen physical size to 211 x 158
(*


----------

